# يمتلئ الكأسان / يمتلئ الكأسين



## Haroon

مرحبا:
كتبت عبارة : يمتلئ الكأسان فصححها لي مراجع بأنها يمتلئ الكأسين
فهل كلمة كأسان لا وجود لها في العربية  - كمثنى لكلمة كأس؟


----------



## Abbe

أظن أنه صحح الكلمة على أنها منصوبة أو مجرورة
لكن الصحيح هو يمتلئ الكأسان كما كتبت أنت


----------



## Mahaodeh

المراجع مخطئ، يمتلئ الكأسان لأن الكأسان فاعل مرفوع.


----------

